# Anubias barteri var. nana "Golden"



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> It grows much slower than the original A. barteri var. nana


That hasn't been my experience with the plant at all. 

I have been growing it for less than a year. I have several specimens much, much larger that have grown at the same rate of speed as Anubias bateri 'nana'.

Mike


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Hm, I believe I have that plant as well (I guess Aquadise must have sent me this instead of a regular anubias nana :icon_wink ) I wondered why all the leaves were yellowish instead of dark green. Mine has grow pretty fast under a 28w bulb in a 10g. 1-2 new leaves every week so far.


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, regular Anubias can be pale too (becomes yellow green in colour) if the condition is not good, (fert, co2, light..) Compared with original nana, the "Golden" nanas grow much slower..


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Well, regular Anubias can be pale too (becomes yellow green in colour) if the condition is not good, (fert, co2, light..) Compared with original nana, the "Golden" nanas grow much slower..


If you are growing a Anubias nana under conditions that are so poor that the plant is such a pale yellow as to confuse it with Golden Anubias, I doubt the plant is going to grow quickly. The plant is going to do all it can to just survive, never mind grow quickly.

My plant is not regular Anubias growing under poor conditions. It is Golden Anubias and it is growing quite well and rather quickly at that, in good conditions I will add. 

Perhaps you need to examine how you are growing your Golden Anubias it if it is growing so slowly for you. You may be doing something wrong.

Mike


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Mike.  I plant it in my 2560L AquaGarden tank. Maybe, I'll try to move some to my 200L indoor tank.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Mine grows slow as well, I have it in my 55 with some regular nana, and the regular grows twice as fast.


----------

